# Arctic Convoys WW2



## Steersman (Aug 17, 2012)

My grandfather was a chief engineer the merchant navy, and I understand from my mum that he sailed to Murmansk 3 times in the Arctic convoys of World War 2.

Unfortunately I don't know what ships he sailed in on these trips

Does anyone know where there might be crew lists of these ships?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

If you can give a name, date and place of birth we may be able to start you on your way.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Steersman (Aug 17, 2012)

Hugh MacLean said:


> If you can give a name, date and place of birth we may be able to start you on your way.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Hi Hugh

Sorry for the delay in getting back.

My grandfather is Alfred H Burlinson, born 15th July 1884 in Sunderland, Tyne and Wear.

Thank you for your help


Rob


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hugh,
Can find nothing in BT372 as would be expected. However he has records for 1919 in FMP and medal cards for both world wars.
Alfred Harrison Burlinson born Sunderland 25/7/1884 Dis A 926948 Engineers cert 50468. Suggest Rob looks in BT382 and/or BT139, BT141 and BT142
You can download the medal listings Rob
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D4279929
and
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D7985741
If you need the stuff from Find My Past including a nice photograph you can download them from there. I think they may have a free trial at the minute. The records are in the category Education and work/Merchant Seamen 1835-1941.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Excellent advice there from Roger as always.

*BT 382/235* is where his CRS 10 (service record from Jan, 1941) should be filed if it has survived. This will list all of his ships from January 1941 up until the time he left the service. The other files mentioned by Roger deal with certificates of service for engineers.

Best viewed by visit to The National Archives in Kew.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day hugh maclean.sm.29sep.2013.09:02.re:artic convoys.ww2.i note you are always helping members locate family and friends.i was wondering if you might locate a mate of mine.(long passed over)he was on the Russian convoys.the ship was m.v. monowy(spelling???)he was the ships baker.his name was Ken Bain.thank you in advance.regards ben27


----------



## Steersman (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Hugh and Roger. I know three of the ship my grandfather (Alfred Burlinson)was on during the WW2 The Grangepark, Fort Halkett, and the Fort Biloxi.

But I can find no records of these having sailed in the arctic convoys. According to my mum he sailed on the Arctic convoys 3 times.

I will follow the links you suggest and report back.

best regards


Rob


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Rob,
Just to confirm that 'GRANGEPARK', 'FORT HALKETT' and 'FORT BILOXI' did not sail in Russian convoys. The CRS 10 is the best place to start listing ALL of his ships from Jan, 1941.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Ben,

A difficult one without any further information. Do you know his date and place of birth?

Regards the ship 'MONOWY', the nearest I can place is the Union SS of New Zealand ship 'MONOWAI' which did not take part in the Russian convoys.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Smokeybacon (Oct 1, 2013)

*Looking for info*

Hi I have finally found this site which looks like someone might be able to help. I am trying to find information regarding my late fathers war record. I know he was navy, he always said he was a Sick berth attendant and he was on corvettes. I know he served on HMS Farnham Castle and that he was in Malta Singapore Russian convoys and ended up in India but can find no trace of him, he also took me to Glendon underwood as a child as he said something about training there which seems a bit odd for a SBA v he wouldn't say much about what he had done but I remember seeing photos of many of these places but all in all much of this info appears confusing and I can't find any info on line. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
The first thing you need to do is to obtain your late father's service records - details here: https://www.gov.uk/government/organ...ords-of-service-of-deceased-service-personnel

Free of charge to a spouse otherwise £30.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Smokybacon *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

*Medal Listings*



Roger Griffiths said:


> You can download the medal listings Rob
> http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D4279929
> and
> http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D7985741


Just a brief aside, Roger, but my initial search in the National Archives medal listings for my father’s award was unsuccessful. Then I remembered the engraved surname in the edge of the medal had been misspelt as “Ennes.” His listing in the Archives appeared under this incorrect name. 

So, if at first you don’t succeed, try alternative forms of a name, as indeed you are encouraged to do when searching many other old records.

Keith


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day hugh maclean.sm.yesterday,18:54.re:monowai.thank you for your reply.#9.i will check some more and see if I can find the ship my mate was on,regards ben27


----------



## Steersman (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Hugh

Just picked up on your replies. Many thanks for the research effort.

I think we need to get to Kew to find Alfred's navel records


----------



## Lizzie61 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello,

If any members are successful in discovering more about their relations that took part in Russian Arctic Convoys, could they please get in touch with the Museum Project in Loch Ewe in Scotland (many of the convoys left from Loch Ewe). We are trying to collect as much information about the men who sailed on the convoys and the ships that took part as possible. We have a "true lives" section on our website for anyone who has a photograph and story they would like to share. The website address is www.russianarcticconvoymuseum.co.uk. For other queries, please contact me via e-mail at [email protected]
Elizabeth Miles


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello, 
Could any of you help me please. My friends father (died 22.9.94) was in the Royal Navy in WW2 and said he took part in the Arctic convoys and always mentioned it when people complained about the cold weather saying something like, "this is nothing, you should have been on the Arctic convoys, now that WAS cold". We are now trying to prove that he did in fact take part. 
We have a Pensions appeal tribunal form from 1974 he filled in while trying to get some compensation for the loss of hearing he suffered due to his job on board ship, (he was a gunner). The poor chap was almost completely deaf. 
The information he stated on the appeal form is as follows:-
Name - Leslie Kenneth Leeming
Rank - S Gnr
Service number - JX234779 
Service duration 14.11.40 to 31.12.45
Statement of service:
A/ABLC Seaman gunner (DEMS). In confined turrets on 12 pounder guns HL 3.4Guns, Borfors guns, Holocks guns and gunnery training on 6" Lewis guns. My service in the Royal Navy was concentrated on armoury and defence. Sailing on Atlantic convoys. Also mediterranean areas, Russian areas (Odessa), Malta, Bone, Salerno, Algeria, Nice, Bombay, Durban, Port Said, Gibralter. 
Ships in which served 
Harwarden Bridge (18mth)
Guernsey Queen (6mth)
Semlar (16mth)
Niemo Hobbard (6mth)
The names of the above named ships are a bit confusing as they don't sound like Royal Navy ships and we can't find anything online about them, could they be Merchant Navy Ships? Could any of these have gone on the Arctic convoys?
We are thinking of sending for his service record, would this add anything more to the facts we already have from the appeal form? We've had a look online to see if we can get it and it states something along the lines of before 25 years after the date of death only basic information is given. As it is only 19 and a half years since his death would we be wasting the £30 they charge by getting it?
Sorry there is a lot of information/questions and I'm hoping some kind soul will help with anything to point us in the right direction.

Thanks for reading

Chrissy B


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Looks like he talked up his service record to impress the Pension people.
Both HAWARDEN BRIDGE and GUERNSEY QUEEN were smallish Merchant coastal vessels neither as far as I am aware undertook a voyage in an Arctic or Atlantic Convoy.
The other two vessels are somewhat erronious and you may like to check them out.
http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/
Also
http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/
DEMS Gunners Defensivly Equipped Merchant Ships are always difficult to research but I would spend the £30 to see his official RN service record. It may not tell you the Merchant ships he sailed on but its a start.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

I suspect the last two ships you mention are typos as I don't recognise them. I have checked the ships involved in Arctic Convoys.
I would always advise anyone starting research on a serviceman to start with his service record. It may as Roger has stated not give details of the MN ships he served in but it could give other clues of service. For DEMS gunners, often the best way to find out what ships they served in is to obtain a list from his Pay & Victualing ledger records. Try an email to [email protected] Give full details including his official number. However, the ships you have listed may already have come from this P & V record....only one way to find out.
Can you check the spelling on those last two ships please?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## seancowman (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Rob, 

Go to Google and search for Search All Convoys. Just enter the name of your Grandfather's ships in the search box. There are 16 convoys in which Grangepark sailed. Alternatively try the following link www.convoyweb.org.uk/search.php?searWords=Grangepark&Send=Search&match=0&search=0&items=10&start=10 

Best regards

Sean


----------



## Empire nigger (Aug 15, 2020)

seancowman said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Go to Google and search for Search All Convoys. Just enter the name of your Grandfather's ships in the search box. There are 16 convoys in which Grangepark sailed. Alternatively try the following link www.convoyweb.org.uk/search.php?searWords=Grangepark&Send=Search&match=0&search=0&items=10&start=10
> 
> ...


It's a long time ago and to be honest they never gave a Stuff


----------



## Empire nigger (Aug 15, 2020)

Empire ****** said:


> It's a long time ago and to be honest they never gave a Stuff


But my Grandads old Clyde ship made it on PQ17 and QP17 back ok. PQ13 as well. It was a slaughter. FW200 Condors reported back much aircraft and torpedoes from Norway based aircraft. My heavens they picked them aff like sillicks fae a gull dost do kens dat? Understand disaster.


----------



## Empire nigger (Aug 15, 2020)

Empire ****** said:


> But my Grandads old Clyde ship made it on PQ17 and QP17 back ok. PQ13 as well. It was a slaughter. FW200 Condors reported back much aircraft and torpedoes from Norway based aircraft. My heavens they picked them aff like sillicks fae a gull dost do kens dat? Understand disaster.


But some made it. Damn the torpedoes and they made Murmansk and Arkangel if ice. The Liberty ships they just broke up in foul weather and sank. Often they just broke in half or sections and just floated away. They were electric welded in sections but in the sea they just broke up.Only the old rivited steel Cylde ships made it. And not many at that that. Bloody disgrace PQ17


----------



## Empire nigger (Aug 15, 2020)

Empire ****** said:


> But some made it. Damn the torpedoes and they made Murmansk and Arkangel if ice. The Liberty ships they just broke up in foul weather and sank. Often they just broke in half or sections and just floated away. They were electric welded in sections but in the sea they just broke up.Only the old rivited steel Cylde ships made it. And not many at that that. Bloody disgrace PQ17


It is what is is. Those old merchants were not that fast ok not like the fancy new Liberty Ships. But they were solid old ships built to last. Those that were lost were never lost to the weather. Those old steel Clyde built ships were tough as the rivets in them. Liberty ships oh ok they saved us yeah? No they broke up honestly. Often the bow would just bob around and the stern section go down with the crew


----------



## Empire nigger (Aug 15, 2020)

Empire ****** said:


> It is what is is. Those old merchants were not that fast ok not like the fancy new Liberty Ships. But they were solid old ships built to last. Those that were lost were never lost to the weather. Those old steel Clyde built ships were tough as the rivets in them. Liberty ships oh ok they saved us yeah? No they broke up honestly. Often the bow would just bob around and the stern section go down with the crew


Sure they were faster but really poor for Arctic weather. Still at the time it was taken on and paid for as a loan to help out Russia for our help with war munitions to them. My Grandads ship made it after being bombed solid for a stupid convoy to scatter idea. He was head gunner not the skipper anyway she made it into Murmansk and sure it was just like the American films with women waving them in lol. Yeah ok the reality was no hot chicks just dumb Russians on a crane pranging Hawker Hurricane parts. Bombed next day after! Well done Russia. I could ramble on but what's the point and who cares now. Most do not even know what a Hawker Hurricane is these days.


----------



## Empire nigger (Aug 15, 2020)

Empire ****** said:


> Sure they were faster but really poor for Arctic weather. Still at the time it was taken on and paid for as a loan to help out Russia for our help with war munitions to them. My Grandads ship made it after being bombed solid for a stupid convoy to scatter idea. He was head gunner not the skipper anyway she made it into Murmansk and sure it was just like the American films with women waving them in lol. Yeah ok the reality was no hot chicks just dumb Russians on a crane pranging Hawker Hurricane parts. Bombed next day after! Well done Russia. I could ramble on but what's the point and who cares now. Most do not even know what a Hawker Hurricane is these days.


My Grandfather and my father is long dead. But I recall my memories with "Bobby" well. One of his stories is an education for kids? You see they had CAM ships back then it was an idea. It would fire off a Hurricane with a rockets on a launcher and thats all fine and well and it works (btw you have you to ditch) Anyway it's a real bad idea to stick up a Hurricane with its lovely big lights on flying around in the middle of nowhere miles out of range of any land based fighter . Anyway reports were U-boat was reported in area. So what is my point? He shot the landing lights out of the Hurricane to you know tell U-boats where they were. It worked they didn't get sunk by stupidity! How did he shoot the lights out of the Hurricane he did it with a Lee Enfeild 303.The Pilot was smart af got the message and got the hell out of it.


----------



## Zinfandel (2 mo ago)

Empire ****** said:


> But my Grandads old Clyde ship made it on PQ17 and QP17 back ok. PQ13 as well. It was a slaughter. FW200 Condors reported back much aircraft and torpedoes from Norway based aircraft. My heavens they picked them aff like sillicks fae a gull dost do kens dat? Understand disaster.


May I ask what ship your grandfather was on? My paternal grandfather was Chief Engineer on the Rathlin, which was one of three Rescue Ships that sailed with PQ17. He was awarded a D.S.C. as a result of his actions.


----------

